# Could a 2 1/2 month old ram lamb be fertile yet?



## irishdancer (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi everyone.  I have had sheep for about four years and still consider myself a beginner.  I have an East Fresian ram lamb that is just a little under 3 months old.  He has just grown enormous and very fast.  He has been a very well behaved lamb, however this week we had the sheep shorn and directly after that, he was smelling all the ewes and seeming very interested in them.  We thought it was just because everyone looked different and establishing who everyone is again.  But  today he couldn't decide if he wanted to nurse from mom or breed her...and everyone else in the herd.  He jump on everyone from behind.  I don't know that he exactly knows what it is he is doing, but he's definitely getting to ques to do something.  Should I worry?  I didn't think that they could be ready to breed until five months old.  Can certain ram lambs develop early? 

It would be my luck.  I failed at breeding plans up until now.   The first year the ewes shimmied under the fences and got in with the rams.  The second year the ram climbed the fence and got in with the ewes.  The third year a whether that was given to me turned out to have one working testicle that was floating around in his abdomen as it didn't get banded apparently.   Ten surprise lambs from that oops.  I just don't want any more oops.   Is it okay to wean him right now and get him into another paddock?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 1, 2014)

If he has grown very well and eating everything, I would not worry to wean him now.  I'm afraid of an oopsie myself this year...had a kindly friend come over to visit and helped DH band 3 ram lambs...wasn't happy about that as DH and I are ever so careful for both to be in there before the band goes on and I am a stickler about giving them a pain killer 20 minutes before banding.  Turns out that two still have one...not banded carefully enough...sigh.  Mine are 4 months old and saw one lamb mounting a ewe today...went flying out in a panic and the lamb was a ewe lamb...whew...time to move those one nut wonders into their own pen now. 

He sounds pretty young to be breeding already, but have read that 3 month old ram lambs have managed to breed their moms.  Think I'd wean him a little early.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 2, 2014)

It is possible that he could be fertile,but is not probable.

I am also not wanting any more 'surprises'. My old Longface (aged 11) gave birth to triplets 3 weeks ago due to what must have been a brief visit from a neighbour's ram and this is a month after the birth of my last planned lamb. Longface's milk failed a few days back......thankfully I bottle fed a little to each of the two who were left with the old girl from birth as I was anticipating the milk failure. I now am tied to the triplets for at least another 3 weeks until they are old enough to be weaned.

 Over here some folk say it is OK to wean at 4 weeks if the lambs are big and healthy and provided that they are given plenty of lamb nuts etc. Personally I think this is too early and aim for between 6 and 8 weeks.Last year when my old girl's milk failed the lamb who remained with her would not take the bottle and had to manage with solids from 3 weeks. He was pretty 'runty' for about 2 months,but eventually went on to make a good-sized ram lamb.
Our farm supplies stop stocking ewe milk replacer from June,so I have purchased one of their last bags to give to the triplets. 

Your 3 month old ram lamb doesn't need milk, but will carry on taking it forever unless you stop him, whilst at the same time trying to mount mum.......these rams want it all!


----------

